# how to market myself



## promezfayth (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am trying to see if someone can help and guide me. I really want to push forward with my tshirt business. I need help with how to market myself. Though i just started and I am starting small I need guidance on route to go. Thanks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Most people find it hard to market themselves, if this is what you mean. You might find it easier to create a company or organization, and promote that instead. It can still be just you, Promezfayth & Associates.

From there, don't get sucked into the common mistake of trying to sell a lifestyle or brand when you're just starting out. Save that for later You're just starting out, and while your lifestyle concept and brand may be very important to you, it's far less important to customers, who want to know the *benefits* of the products you are offering. Promote your lifestyle image and brand *through* your products, and make your products something people want. This makes marketing your wares much easier, because people can better see how your products will benefit them.

Don't list features -- 6.1 oz t-shirt, or whatever. Features aren't benefits. Look at successful online apparel stores, and note how they write ad copy that helps customers visualize how they'll look and feel in their clothing. Do you offer heavy weight shirts with long sleeves? Write clever copy that talks about how your shirts are good for snuggling up with loved ones, or playing with a new puppy on a cold, blustery day, or whatever it is you're trying to sell.

AFTER you've done all this, you can market by spreading the word using Facebook, local sales venues, free samples, etc. Set up your site and pricing so that you can have constant sales. Always offer discounts of one type or another. Invent sales events. Create reasons for people to want to shop with you.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

GordonM said:


> Most people find it hard to market themselves, if this is what you mean. You might find it easier to create a company or organization, and promote that instead. It can still be just you, Promezfayth & Associates.
> 
> From there, don't get sucked into the common mistake of trying to sell a lifestyle or brand when you're just starting out. Save that for later You're just starting out, and while your lifestyle concept and brand may be very important to you, it's far less important to customers, who want to know the *benefits* of the products you are offering. Promote your lifestyle image and brand *through* your products, and make your products something people want. This makes marketing your wares much easier, because people can better see how your products will benefit them.
> 
> ...



Very good advice! I like your advice on writing clever descriptions for each item. Thanks


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Check out Impressions Magazine's back issues on Building Your Business. Here's a link Apparel Industry Production and Management for Small Business


----------



## promezfayth (Dec 2, 2012)

i want to say thank you for the advice i will surely try to take this into consideration. i want this bad. I appreciate your help


----------



## lewis1987 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes thanks for this advice, i just launched 3 days ago and found this useful


----------

